# my flowerhorns



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

hi their im not sure how to post under the flowerhorn thread,so here are a couple pics of my beloved fh's.....the blue one is for sale.


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

the last 2 pics kinda look like a jewel cichlid. idk maybe it is a flowerhorn. i dont know flowerhorns all that well, but it looks very similar to a jewel cichlid. but i am by no means an expert. maybe someone more knowledgeable will be able to confirm or deny...Nice fish either way!!


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

*fh not jewel*

its 100 percent a fh, not a jewel cichlid. i have one of each


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

They are both beautiful, but I'm in love with the blue one!


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

cool, both are really awesome looking fish! do you know what kind of flower horn the red one is???


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

*super red dragon*

its a super red dragon flowerhorn...just starting to get its colors


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

u shuold add those to the flower pot thread..... or i can for you if u like.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

*flower pot*

yes please cowis! i wasnt sure how.....


----------

